#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Bangkok Narita Chicago, a trip

## dirtydog

Ok this is like a major journey, not like that poofy memocks one, I mean we are talking great big planes, not girly little helicopters that can do 50 mph, so, we got basically a 20 odd plus hour journey into the wastelands of America, they call it Chicago, personally I think they could just shorten it to "Cold".

Now your gonna start at Bangkok airport, after seeing all the other airports as we travelled I have come to realise that Thai people do not need toilets, or if they did they aint gonna find one in Bangkok, but hell all they need is a banana leaf outside some where and they are alright, well I assume that was the planners thought when the airport was built, ie the Thais shite where they like,obviously, this may cause some distress to farangs, but hell fok it, you want a pony just do it as Nike says, do erm on the stairs or anywhere that is a bit quiet, it really don't mater and it is only a bit of poo.

The Bangkok airport really hasn't got a lot going for it, it is staffed by Thai people of minimal inteligence, come 3am all there brains have gone into childhood regression, everything is expensive, yeah, even by American standards, it is big, it is shite...



This is the check in for United, they are foked, I really don't no why anybody uses them, old planes, hostesses older than my mum, its really not that good.



I really think the Thai print should have been bigger, why is the English so big?



Nice clear plastic bins so you can'tplace bombs at the Bangkok airport.



Inside view of Bangkok Airport.



In Bangkok airport of course some things aint open 24 hours, this can be seen at this restaurant.



Of course you get a plane, here is our united plane.



There really should be a game in the games room describing airline food.




*Japan News Headlines on TeakDoor*

 *Japan Weather Forecasts & Airport Flight Arrivals & Departures*

----------


## dirtydog

The flights are pretty good even though all the service staff are older than your parents, not sure what makes 50 year old people want to be air hostesses though, they also allow obese people to work for them, but hey, thats America for you, anyway here we are flying over Canada, well some where like that anyway.





That white stuff down below is called snow or ice, now snow and ice are really cold, so this is probably a place you wont want to bother visiting, well, unless your some sort of freak that is.

----------


## BobbyTits

Please continue

----------


## buad hai

What happened to Narita? One minute you're in Bangkok and the next flying over Canada....

----------


## MeMock

> Ok this is like a major journey, not like that poofy memocks one, I mean we are talking great big planes, not girly little helicopters that can do 50 mph,


Mine is taking 3.5 days ya big pansy! 




> This is the check in for United, they are foked, I really don't no why anybody uses them, old planes, hostesses older than my mum, its really not that good.


Bet the charged you the correct amount though. Today I booked a ticket on Thai airways. Well I tried to, their stupid online credit card thingy wasn't working.... They reckon it was but considering the same day I booked my own tickets to Australia with 3 different airlines and it worked fine I beg to differ.

Anyway  so I had to copy and email front and back of my cc, fill in a form and fax it to them and send them a copy of my wifes passport.

2 days later they say they have made the booking.

I happened to check my online CC acount and notice that they have made 7 separate withdrawls for the 1 ticket. So instead of $1,300 (35,000 baht) it has cost me $9,100 (245,000 baht).

Boy are they gonna cop it tomorrow.

----------


## MeMock

> What happened to Narita? One minute you're in Bangkok and the next flying over Canada....


At least my thread makes sense  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Today I booked a ticket on Thai airways.


Their site is rubbish. I used my friendly travel agents instead as I got fed up with it.

----------


## Fabian

MeMock, so your credit card statement is proving you wrong. Actually it seems like the online booking worked every of the six times you obviously tried.

----------


## Texpat

Isn't this thread a foregone conclusion?

I could probably write it today and not be far off the mark.  :Wink:

----------


## MeMock

> MeMock, so your credit card statement is proving you wrong. Actually it seems like the online booking worked every of the six times you obviously tried.


Mmmmm I hadn't thought of it that way.

They said it was declined and there was no itinerary forth coming until I made contact with the auckland office with all those details and they booked it for me.

Surely they would have noticed that there was already 6 other Mrs Me Mocks on the flight?

You could just be right fabian.

And marmers I agree with you 100%. Their website is the worst b far that I have ever had to deal with. Try and find a contact number on their site that you can call and talk to someone after 5pm. Impossible!

My wife shudders when ever I have to use them as it usually ends in me throwing a wobbly.

----------


## Fabian

> And marmers I agree with you 100%. Their website is the worst b far that I have ever had to deal with. Try and find a contact number on their site that you can call and talk to someone after 5pm. Impossible!
> 
> My wife shudders when ever I have to use them as it usually ends in me throwing a wobbly.


You should try booking on the Lufthansa website then. Afterwards you will think the Thai Airways website is really convenient.

----------


## dirtydog

Narita was just a 2 hour or so stop over, ponced around in the airport trying to get an internet connection and then trying to find whereto pay for the connection, then saying "fok It" and having a coffee in the bar that you was allowed to smoke in, well the glass cubicle in the bar anyway, us smokers seem not to be welcome in the world no more  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

This restaurant isn't actually in Chicago but somewhere near Deerfield, so time for some bagels  :Smile:  
The food here is fantastic, every meal we have to get a doggy bag to take the uneaten stuff back as the portions are way too large. and the prices really are not that expensive, even compared to Thailand prices, don't forget the dollar is worthless these days  :Smile:  anyway this restaurant we went to yesterday, it was absolutely packed solid, the menu choices were pretty impressive.



This is my bagel with beef brisket, it was massive and came with coleslaw, this cost 7,95 bucks, 250baht? wish I could get something like with quality beef in from somewhere in Thailand.



Scrambled eggs and bacon plus other stuff, there 7 of us so this wasn't all mine.



Yep, even some noodle soup, couldn't find the fish sauce and chili though.



A couple of pictures of some of the local buildings near the restaurant, got to admit I do like some of these old buildings.





*Chicago News, Weather Forecasts and Airport Arrivals and Departures*

----------


## dirtydog

Anyway today we decided to nip into Chicago downtown to see what it looked like, trains are hourly and cost about 5 bucks one way, takes about 50 minutes, we came back by taxi and it took the same amount of time but cost 80 bucks, so public transport is the answer for long distances.

This train was a double decker beasty, on the back of the chair is a clip to stick your ticket under so the ticket stamper doesn't have to bother you, talking of ticket stampers, I am still having trouble getting to grips with the fact that farangs do menial work, ok I realise that someone has to do it, but what the hell went wrong in his life to make him become a ticket stamper, I mean he can't have spent his childhood dreaming of a life on the trains collecting and stamping tickets, suppose he could become an English Teacher in Thailand though.

----------


## dirtydog

So today was hit Chicago down town, we got off the train at Union Station or Street? and decided to get something to eat before going to Sears, (which at one time was the highest building in the world, but now is the third highest), this restaurant is a couple of blocks away from Sears, that cold wind there eats into your bones  :Sad: 



The food and sandwich selection was fantastic, but the sandwiches were just too big.




This is my chicken soup with chili, some people including me would call it a chili con carne, but they call it chicken soup, damn it was good.



The lasagne with meat sauce, the 2 chilis, lasagne and soft drinks came in under 20 bucks, we still got most of the lasagne in a doggy bag for later, where in Thailand could you get that for 600baht? in nice clean surroundings?



Just look at this sandwich, the choices of cheese,meats, veggies etc is just amazing.

----------


## sabang

Sandwiches in the states are the dogs bollocks.
I don't know why they do such big servings, but if you're not shy to doggy bag food there is a bargain. And generally pretty good.

It's a thought- fly to the states for a gynormous one week pigout- the dollars low, and I'd be able to gorge on all the foods I miss here, like great steaks, decent Mexican and sandwiches. Then go vegetarian for a few months back here, to repair the damage.  :Smile:

----------


## flash

Holy shit Dirty Dog is turning American, do we have to call you Dirty Dawg now?

----------


## dirtydog

The food is fantastic here, I keep going to the local supermarket here at the shopping mall and keep buying stuff that we can snack on or eat, we aint gonna be able to finish it and it will probably be too much to take back to Thailand, should mention I haven't even started looking at the cheeses yet, got a few spare kilos I am allowed  :Smile: 

Ok onto or back to the train station at Union Street, here it is.





Obviously Chicago is a city full of thieves, look how far they go to secure their bicycles.



Note the missing seat  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

You sound like a kid in a candy store!

----------


## sabang

Don't you miss that healthy 25Bht Phad Ka Pao Moo Dep'tyDawg?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

The food is great, I am eating a strawberry at the moment which has more meat on it than the apples in Thailand have, I got so much food in the fridge and freezer I really don't know what to eat next, I also got jars of salsa and jalapenos still unopened, this is a food fantasy come true, the only problem is we both eat so little  :Sad: 

As for pad kapow moo, it wouldnt bother me if I never ate it again, for favourite nations food, for me Thailand is pretty far down on the list  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Now this is the biggest building in America so the Yanks are quite proud of it, although the New York World Trade Center was 110 stories and this is 103, anyway this building is so tall that memoks little girly helicopter couldn't fly over it  :Smile: 

I actually went there thinking there would be a big shopping center there, for all I know there maybe but I didn't find it, so it was off to the skydeck for us, to get to the sky deck you got to buy a ticket, if your willing to endure a 15 minute film about how great the Sears towers are and other boring self congratulating stuff it is 12,95 bucks, you don't want to endure 15 minutes of that crap then you pay 25 bucks, anyway not a lot up there but the view is pretty good.



Sears Tower skydeck pictures coming soon.

----------


## peterpan

Oooooh     Thats a nice building    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

The building across the road was actually a lot nicer, but alas it is only a baby compared to the Sears Tower monstrosity, anyway onto some views from the sky deck or whatever it maybe called.

----------


## aging one

food is so much cheaper in America than England. Nice pics DD you are making me very hungry.

----------


## dirtydog

So lets have a quick look at some of the other really big buildings.



This is the one opposite Sears, looks a lot nicer.



Venice?

----------


## buad hai

> ponced around in the airport trying to get an internet connection and then trying to find whereto pay for the connection, then saying "fok It"


Perhaps you missed my Narita Layover page....

Narita Layover Page - Internet

----------


## Texpat

I always thought the portions were way too large in the US too. They do that so they can charge a higher price for the same amount of labor. My guess is they'd rather have you come in, buy a huge sandwich and take half of it home, than have you come in twice and buy two smaller sandwiches. Fewer customer-contact minutes relate to lower costs. On the other hand, they usually make their _big_ money on inflated drink prices. In any case, the portions are too large. Don't be shy about splitting an entree.

More pics of _real_ cars, please.  :Smile:

----------


## buad hai

^Interesting thoughts, Texpat. My Mom's fridge is always full of stuff she's taken away from restaurants. At her age her appetite is not huge, but she figures she gets three meals out of every one she orders at a restaurant.

----------


## Thetyim

DD, Have you eaten any babies yet ?

----------


## Fabian

That sounds really like a bargain. We should travel there as long as the exchange rate is like that.

How difficult is it for a thai to get a visa?

----------


## chitown

*Ed Debevics - Please go here for sure!!

**Downtown Chicago*
640 N. Wells St.
Chicago, Il 60620
 *Restaurant Phone* (312)-664-1707

Gino's East Pizza.

Ruth's Chris Steakhouse Ruth's Chris Steak House : Welcome to Prime Steak

Harry Carry's Harry Caray&rsquo;s Italian Steakhouse | Harry Caray | Chicago Landmark | Chicken Vesuvio | Steak | Chicago Steakhouse | Harry Caray&rsquo;s Chicago | Harry Caray&rsquo;s Rosemont | Harry Caray&rsquo;s Lombard

The Billy Goat Tavern World Famous Billy Goat Tavern & Grill - Enter At Your Own Risk 

White Castle. 69 cent Cheeseburger   White Castle Home Page

----------


## chitown

World Famous Billy Goat Tavern & Grill - Enter At Your Own Risk 


*Saturday Night Live*

Ordering                    at the Billy Goat may go something like this: "Cheezborger!                    Cheezborger! You want doublecheez?!? Who's next!?! WHO'S NEXT!?!"                    If you take more than one second to answer: "Don't look at the                    menu, look at ME! I order for you - DOUBLECHEEZ!" If you only                    feel like a single: "No. DOUBLECHEEZ!!!" If it's the end of                    the week: "It's Friday, doublecheez for everybody! It's payday!                    Triplecheez for the big guy!" Want French fries with that? "No                    fries - CHEEPS!" Thirsty? "No Pepsi - COKE!" To drink: "Coke                    or Diet?!" 

                  Such rantings by the Billy Goat staff have gone on for almost                    40 years and originated when Billy Goat Sianis and another Greek                    immigrant by the name of Bill Charuchas would entertain patrons                    by yelling out: "Try the double cheese! It's the best! No fries,                    cheeps!" In the 1978, Sam Sianis and Charuchas were immortalized                    by Saturday Night Live's John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd, Bill Murray                    and Loraine Newman. The sketch was originally written by Don                    Novello (of Father Guido Sarducci fame) when he was an advertising                    copywriter in Chicago. John Belushi and Bill Murray knew the                    Billy Goat from their Second City days, and the rest is history.                    As a result, the Billy Goat Tavern achieved national infamy.                    When in Chicago, Don Novello and Bill Murray still come by and                    visit Sam and the Billy Goat staff and have their "Doublecheezborger"!

----------


## chitown

Who would have thought? A guy named Dirty Dog has made me homesick.  :Sad:

----------


## Gerbil

How are the boxers dealing with the wind chill? 

Uh, you did buy more than one pair I hope....  :bunny3:

----------


## dirtydog

Ok, just take a look at the size of these strawberries, these are about the size of a new born babies head, now we know what Americans practise on before becoming adult cannibles.



Lets have a look at what tonights snack will be, doritos, jalapeno peppers, and black bean and corn salsa  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Time to sort out the first thing for why we are here, yep burial time, got to admit I really try to avoid funerals, I don't find these to be fun events, and going to a funeral of a religion you have no knowledge of is even worse, anyway the hearse was pretty smart.



Our stretch limo was a bit over the top, nice walnut interior with loads of leather though.



The view from his grave.



And here he is in his final resting place, he had a good turn out and there was quite a few speeches, the Rabbi was really good and there was no fighting.



Then it was back to his daughters house for some food and the daytime wake.



This evening we have to go back for some more wake and some blessing or something which I think involves a suitcase of candles, got to admit it is all quite confusing.

----------


## dirtydog

We were going to move to Chicago for a couple of days but have decided to commute daily, the Mariott Penthouse suite is just too damn nice, did I mention we even have 2 tvs  :Smile:  no idea if they work as I haven't turned them on.

----------


## astasinim

> Isn't this thread a foregone conclusion?
> 
> I could probably write it today and not be far off the mark.


Bet your surprised eh Tex. :Wink:

----------


## dirtydog

Got to admit I don't believe in ghosts, but some strange shite happened this morning, first thing was about 30 minutes before the limo arrived, she was sitting on the sofa, I was standing about 2 meters in front of her, now remember this place is a bit nippy, suddenly the fan above us turned on, I assumed the remote must be on the sofa and she was sitting on it, then I saw it on a side table a couple of meters away from both of us, spooky or what? It gets worse though  :Sad:  I turned it off with the remote, 5 minutes later it turned itself back on whilst we were talking, quite amazing don't you think, yeah it could have been picking up signals from another room or suite so it is easily explained, but it gets worse  :Sad:  the light in the kitchen turned itself off, now I got to admit I just assumed the bulb had blown, so we carried on talking, I then went over and thought I might aswell turn the light switch off as the bulb was blown, flicked the switch and on came the light, now this is getting foking spooky, luckily our limo turned up then.

----------


## dirtydog

Life in the suburbs of Chicago I should imagine is quite tame and boring, but nice and safe, different folks want different things I suppose, anyway a wrangler jeep for texpat.



A few of the houses coming up next,none of these have walls or fences, no security grills on the windows, no great big guard dogs, nice size plots of land with loads of dead plants cos it is so poxy cold, reckon next month though it will look great.









Anyway we still got a lot to do but it has to be done real quick as she is cold and homesick, I am tempted to turn up the heating in the suite but then the cold will affect her even more, also if it is too warm in here she won't even go outside, she wont go out for the free breakfast buffet each morning as that early it is way too cold, we also get free evening meals here, but haven't tried them yet, seems we go to a restaurant for lunch and bring back a kilo of food in a doggie bag, damn it is good though.

----------


## sabang

Do my eyes deceive me?
Ham, at a Jewish funeral.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

> I happened to check my online CC acount and notice that they have made 7 separate withdrawls for the 1 ticket. So instead of $1,300 (35,000 baht) it has cost me $9,100 (245,000 baht).





> MeMock, so your credit card statement is proving you wrong. Actually it seems like the online booking worked every of the six times you obviously tried.


I was thinking the same thing too, like a kid repeatedly pushing the same button! 




> You should try booking on the Lufthansa website then. Afterwards you will think the Thai Airways website is really convenient.


and their hostess are completely obese old and ugly, and they also refuse to serve beer in economy between Jakarta and Singapore, why? cos its a domestic flight??

WTF? two different countries! 




> The food is fantastic here, I keep going to the local supermarket here at the shopping mall and keep buying stuff that we can snack on or eat, we aint gonna be able to finish it and it will probably be too much to take back to Thailand, should mention I haven't even started looking at the cheeses yet, got a few spare kilos I am allowed


So could you find any smelly dried squid?

----------


## johnbkk

Did you have the US flight attendants on your plane from Bangkok?  What day did you fly out?

----------


## dirtydog

So today it was back down to downtown Chicago by train, so first up a couple of pictures of Union Street Train Station, this place is so big and has enough restaurants that you could live there for a couple of months and not get bored, no smoking rooms though  :Sad: 





Obviously not all Americans drive Porshes, only the rich ones, to get rich in America you have to supply something that is in demand, not sure if he was a drug dealer or BBQued baby salesman.



Downtown Chicago has millions of taxis, you just flag them down, most of them have English as a second language and are scared of the local evil natives, so they block them off from them selves.
This is Mr Mohhomed Sing taxi, well his name was something like that anyway.



So first stop we need a Thai speaking lawyer, seems Chicago only has the one and he deals in immigration issues, he's gonna have to do as she needs a presence here.

Here is the Thai consulate on North Rush Street.

----------


## jizzybloke

Any more spooky happenings?

----------


## dirtydog

Just across the Road from The Thai Consulate is St James Cathedral, it does look a bit odd surrounded by massive tower blocks or skyscrapers.

Taken from their website;

St. James Cathedral, founded in 1834, is the oldest Episcopal congregation in Chicago. Located at the corner of Wabash Avenue and Huron Street, in the bustling North Michigan Avenue neighborhood, we are a 400-member parish representing a broad cross section of people. 

St. James has been the Cathedral for the Episcopal Diocese of Chicago since 1955. The diocese encompasses 41,000 members in 127 congregations reaching across the northern part of Illinois, from Lake Michigan to the Mississippi River.

Who was St. James? James, the brother of John and the son of Zebedee and Salome, was a fisherman by trade, who left everything when Jesus called him to become his disciple. After Jesus' death and resurrection, he preached in Samaria, Judea, and Spain. He was the first Apostle to be martyred when, in Jerusalem at age 44, he was stabbed by King Herod Agrippa. A scallop shell is his symbol.              The colors and patterns that frame the pages of our web site are taken from the interior of St. James Cathedral, which is one of the finest examples of Victorian-Gothic stenciling in the world.             St. James Cathedral
Wabash at Huron

Mailing Address & Office:
65 East Huron Street
Chicago, IL 60611    
312-787-7360

----------


## dirtydog

> Any more spooky happenings?


Yeah, she keeps getting foking Thai idiots phoning her up between 2am and 6am cos the dumb foks don't know nothing about world time differences, this suite is California style so the second floor bedroom is like open, I will post the pics later, but the cnuts keep waking me up as well....

----------


## sunderlandstephen

Come on m8,airports and food pics

----------


## dirtydog

> Did you have the US flight attendants on your plane from Bangkok? What day did you fly out?


Do you think I would notice? I have no idea who the fok was serving me or what foking day it was, I mean that is pretty irrelevent shite aint it, anyway they were fat, old and spoke English, I speak Thai, that don't make me a Thai and most cnuts I meet seem to like to insult me and ask what part of Aussie land I come from, I have never ever had sexual relations with a sheep, so why they think I am an Aussie I have no idea.

----------


## dirtydog

> Come on *m8*,airports and food pics


Hmmm




> *m8*


I can see we may have problems with you in the future, this sms speak is not something we are looking for in the top half of the forum, well suited for MKP though, we like to keep stuff in the right forums for ease for people, don't start complaining when your posts get moved to more appropiate forums  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

When you correct someone telling them you are in fact English/British have they asked you if you know Paul McCartney yet? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> DD, Have you eaten any babies yet ?


He is getting fat with all that food, so probably not yet

----------


## dirtydog

> have they asked you if you know Paul McCartney yet?


Huh? I have both legs.

----------


## flash

> so why they think I am an Aussie I have no idea.


Do you look like a criminal?

----------


## dirtydog

^ I don't think so.

Anyway round the block from the Thai consulate on East Huron is L'Appetito Italian supermarket and restaurant, so that was todays lunch, yes we had to get them to bag up over half of it as no way in the world can 2 people eat 3 American size meals, I got the turkey and ham sandwich and managed half of it, the big ball thing of potato and meat and cheese will be eaten later, and she managed half the pizza slice, whole lot was less than 400baht.



Her cheese pizza slice, this really was massive.



This sandwich was about a foot long and absolutely full of meat, this was the most expensive item at 5.50 bucks.



damn, this was good and I still got half left.

The bread crumb ball thing I ate in the evening, potato, beef, cheese and vetetables, damn this stuff is good.

----------


## NickA

> so time for some bagels


Shit, another dog eating thread :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

I'd imagine you're starting to _kittung_ for a mysterious 7-11 hotdog about now.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Robbie Dye

> Ok this is like a major journey, not like that poofy memocks one, I mean we are talking great big planes, not girly little helicopters that can do 50 mph, so, we got basically a 20 odd plus hour journey into the wastelands of America, they call it Chicago, personally I think they could just shorten it to "Cold".
> 
> Now your gonna start at Bangkok airport, after seeing all the other airports as we travelled I have come to realise that Thai people do not need toilets, or if they did they aint gonna find one in Bangkok, but hell all they need is a banana leaf outside some where and they are alright, well I assume that was the planners thought when the airport was built, ie the Thais shite where they like,obviously, this may cause some distress to farangs, but hell fok it, you want a pony just do it as Nike says, do erm on the stairs or anywhere that is a bit quiet, it really don't mater and it is only a bit of poo.
> 
> The Bangkok airport really hasn't got a lot going for it, it is staffed by Thai people of minimal inteligence, come 3am all there brains have gone into childhood regression, everything is expensive, yeah, even by American standards, it is big, it is shite...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the check in for United, they are foked, I really don't no why anybody uses them, old planes, hostesses older than my mum, its really not that good.
> ...


Should use your travel agent!! There is no secret by the way in the ancinet Cabin Crew on ALL USA Airlines. It is very simple, the oldest thus most senior staff get to PICK their flights, and the old dears can't be fired due to the Trade Unions, so you are STUCK with them!! Fly Asian Carriers to get the younger crumpet!

----------


## ebeth

> Do my eyes deceive me?
> Ham, at a Jewish funeral.


It sure looks cold there in the city by the lake... and yes Sabang your eyes decieve you ...it is Pastrami which is made from beef.

----------


## pistonpilot

> Anyway today we decided to nip into Chicago downtown to see what it looked like, trains are hourly and cost about 5 bucks one way, takes about 50 minutes, we came back by taxi and it took the same amount of time but cost 80 bucks, so public transport is the answer for long distances.
> 
> This train was a double decker beasty, on the back of the chair is a clip to stick your ticket under so the ticket stamper doesn't have to bother you, talking of ticket stampers, I am still having trouble getting to grips with the fact that farangs do menial work, ok I realise that someone has to do it, but what the hell went wrong in his life to make him become a ticket stamper, I mean he can't have spent his childhood dreaming of a life on the trains collecting and stamping tickets, suppose he could become an English Teacher in Thailand though.


My neighors older brother was one of those ticket stampers.  He made his first million with the money he earned from ticket stamping.  He got into real estate.  

He made is 100th million sometime last year.  He was and is a ticket stamper and now retired.

----------


## pistonpilot

I'll say it:  I could go for a cold snow.  I love it.  Fuck me, you're making me miss America which isn't hard living in this shit hole.

----------


## dirtydog

A few pictures taken in downtown Chicago of the buildings.

----------


## dirtydog

The owner of this lovely car specailises in marinating babies in his secret herbs and spices recipe, seems to be good money in it.



Pretty sexy.

----------


## astasinim

Looks like your having a good time over there DD. Be careful or you`ll be shouting USA (in a deep tone) soon. :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

^^Too small.

----------


## dirtydog

Well was much too busy this morning for breakfast, and it is raining now and bloody cold so it was lunch in the suite.

Yep a can of chili, some nachos and a bottle of becks beer, these cans of chili are more tastier than the Mexican restaurants in Pattaya.



We let the maid do the room a couple of days ago, I thought we had lost 2 cups and a couple of scotch beakers, just found them in the dishwasher, yep, she used the dishwasher to wash 5 items, if I was her boss I would fire her for that.

----------


## dirtydog

Haven't had a chance to catch onesof these yet but I reckon they got to be cheap, I shall be downtown again tomorrow so lets hope I get a chance to.

----------


## friscofrankie

> she used the dishwasher to wash 5 items, if I was her boss I would fire her for that.


At $12.00 plus workman's comp, state taxes, SDI, liability Ins, and a few other added goodies giving her an hourly cost of probably over $20.00 an hour I imagin you'da gave a medal.



> The owner of this lovely car specailises in marinating babies in his secret herbs and spices recipe, seems to be good money in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sexy.


NOW you're making me homesick

----------


## dirtydog

^Yeah I thought that one was pretty sexy myself, well we are now trying to get a flight, the weather is about to turn to shite, should be snowing by the weekend, not something I want to see or experience, nor does she.

----------


## friscofrankie

I lived in a suburb of Chicago named North Chicago 'bout half way between Chicago & Waukegan in the fifties through early sixties.  From experience the snow in Chicago turns black soon as it hit the ground. Even if it is White it's some cold shit man.  Get Out!  

Don't forget my bourbon!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

Sex is easy to get in Chicago, all you need is a fanny magnet, now I have seen a few of these fanny magnets for sale around the 6,000 bucks price range, these come with a 5 year garauntee that you will get more girls than you could cope with,also if you go for the leather interior rumour has it that they will orgasm within seconds of foreplay, seems like a good deal to me.

----------


## dirtydog

So we was back downtown Chicago again today, it aint bad as it is only a 50 minute journey on the train, these trains aint nothing like Thai trains, ie they are nice and quiet and run really smoothly.

Americans are shite scared of being sued, some could call it consideration,me I think it's just fear, if you are at the curb they will stop about 8 meters away and wave you across, they won't go anywhere near pedestrians in their cars, the dog owners will not introduce their dogs to people just in case they get sued for allowing their dog to lick some one, it all seems a bit excessive, but probably good if you have had a really bad day and just want to be left alone.

The pavements of chicago, if there is a slight dent or hole in the pavement, it will be coned off.



Wind was real strong downtown today.



It is only today I realised this was snow, just thought it was piles of dirt and salt.

----------


## Butterfly

> Sex is easy to get in Chicago, all you need is a fanny magnet, now I have seen a few of these fanny magnets for sale around the 6,000 bucks price range, these come with a 5 year garauntee that you will get more girls than you could cope with,also if you go for the leather interior rumour has it that they will orgasm within seconds of foreplay, seems like a good deal to me.


That's only because American women love to fake orgasm, they are a nasty bunch, be careful, very careful, they will bite your head off when you are done with them and they will take your car !!!

----------


## chitown

We used to talk about the rating fo cars like that. 

What was the vehicles GPM??. Girls per mile. 

In my day, it was the Pontiac Trans Am. I miss that car - red with T-Tops.....

Of course as handsome as I am , my GPM would have soared even if I drove a UGO!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 






> Sex is easy to get in Chicago, all you need is a fanny magnet, now I have seen a few of these fanny magnets for sale around the 6,000 bucks price range, these come with a 5 year garauntee that you will get more girls than you could cope with,also if you go for the leather interior rumour has it that they will orgasm within seconds of foreplay, seems like a good deal to me.

----------


## BobbyTits

Where the pictures of the black girls ?

----------


## dirtydog

The urge to move to America has grown again, I would have moved there instead of here all those years ago but my income wasn't enough, now America is basically cheaper than Thailand for a farang with the way the dollar is, the work opportunties are better, the climate is whatever you want it to be depending where you want to live, the people have a reasonable degree of education, well compared to Thais they do, not all the women are 200 kilos, I saw some sexy beasts, the food is a million times better as is the service, basically all Thailand has going for it is cheap taxis and cheap sex, I am getting old now so neither of those matter so much, well apart from the cheap sex, but I think I can get that out of my system, well in the next few years anyway.

----------


## chitown

^ I can evict the free loader out of my condo in Chicago. He is behind on the rent and hardly ever pays on time. This is a nice 2 bedroom, with furniture, 1 large bath and a lovely kitchen. Has a nice view of a park and withing walking distance of the elevated train station, 2 Thai restaurants, many other good eating places and a supermarket. All for $1500 a month and you pay all utilities. That is a bargain, most places rent for $2000 and up in the area.

I only rent it to the other guy because he keeps the place neat and he does maintenance and property management on some of my other units. An the best thing is, he gets out and goers to his sisters when I come to the city so I have a place to stay!

Interested?  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> well apart from the cheap sex


If 200 kg's doesn't frighten you, the sex is damn cheap too- they'll even buy you breakfast at Macca's, thus delivering a small profit in your hands.

----------


## chitown

^ But the cost of Viagra puts you in the hole for sure. One would not be enough. You would have to down 3 and get drunk or stoned to avoid any post traumatic stress that would result for the "act".

But fat girls in the states think they are divas, some sort of prized possession that commands your every move... It is pathetic.

I once knew a girl that weighed about 225 pounds and she had guys crawling at her feet just because she was easy and her face was above average in looks compared to the rest of the giants in the neighborhood. She acted like he was God's gift to Chicago. She strutted around like Paris Hilton.

----------


## dirtydog

^^ ahhh, Chicago isn't in my list of places to live, I really don't like the cold, my knees started playing up after a couple of days, although I have to admit I did enjoy wearing proper clothes and also done a bit of jogging which was nice but showed how unfit I was.

----------


## dirtydog

I have no idea what this building is, it is down near North Rush Street and the Thai consulate, but it is surrounded by skyscrapers.

----------


## sabang

^ Isn't that the Adams Family residence?  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

So it was back to the cemetery to lay some flowers on the grave, damn it is cold up there and it was raining, nobody else had bothered so someone had to.

----------


## dirtydog

^^I have no idea, nice building though, was quite impressed by this car park, you could push a load of cars over the top with a 2 ton truck  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

This is the John B Murphy Memorial, damn nice building.

----------


## BobbyTits

> I have no idea what this building is, it is down near North Rush Street and the Thai consulate, but it is surrounded by skyscrapers.


Prolly Al Capone's mansion.

Nice to see it was preserved and most rich coots who built places like these right smack in the center of the city had them raised in time for 'prosperity'


NYC has a bunch of old type mansions like this along Central Park - must be nice to have cash falling out of your ass like that.

----------


## Driventowin

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do my eyes deceive me?
> Ham, at a Jewish funeral. 
> 
> 
> It sure looks cold there in the city by the lake... and yes Sabang your eyes decieve you ...it is Pastrami which is made from beef.


 
The stuff on the left looks like ham, But not every person at Jewish funeral is Jewish either. I wasn't at my wife's and that is also taken into consideration. 

Finally there is such a thing as 'Kosher Ham' which has been blessed by a Rabbi at the processing plant and is readily available in the States..

----------


## Thetyim

> Finally there is such a thing as 'Kosher Ham' which has been blessed by a Rabbi at the processing plant and is readily available in the States..


Link please

----------


## Driventowin

> Originally Posted by Driventowin
> 
> Finally there is such a thing as 'Kosher Ham' which has been blessed by a Rabbi at the processing plant and is readily available in the States..
> 
> 
> Link please


Why? This ain't issues!!  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## Thetyim

> Why?


Because the first 5 pages of google don't list it except as a T shirt brand, an oxymoron and a joke.
So where is it "readily available in the States"  ?

----------


## buad hai



----------


## Thetyim

"The Greenwich Village gourmet grocery store, Balducci's, has become the butt of the Jewish holiday by advertising its boneless hams as "Delicious for Chanukah."

Manhattan novelist Nancy Kay Shapiro, 46, spotted the kosher faux pas while browsing the meat section Saturday at the chain's outpost at Eighth Ave. and W. 14th St.

When Shapiro went back Sunday, she took photos of the unorthodox display promoting boneless spiral-cut hams for $8.99 a pound, petite smoked hams for $6.99 a pound and boneless smoked hams for $6.29 a pound.

Instead of pointing out the mistake to management, she posted the snapshots on her blog to "amuse others."

"I just thought it was funny," Shapiro, a self-described "unobservant Jew," said. "I wasn't offended in any way. I just thought, here's somebody who knows nothing about what Jews eat."

Shapiro said that when she went back to the store Tuesday, the first night of Chanukah, the signs had vanished.

A Balducci's official was so verklempt about the error he didn't want to speak on the record. He fessed up that "it was a mistake," blaming it on a stock clerk who normally doesn't work the meat department.

He referred all other questions to the company's marketing department in Connecticut."

Source : Balducci's offers ham for Chanukah

----------


## buad hai

^Pretty funny story, though, eh?

----------


## Thetyim

^
And no threats of Fatwahs or bloodshed for insulting their God.   :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

So this is where I spent my time, it was the penthouse suite at the Marriot in Deerfield, some suburb outside of Chicago, it was 180 bucks per night weekdays and 104 bucks per night weekends, luckily one os the people we had to meet had a few free days so that brought down the cost considerably.



This is where I worked.



Our dining table, although we never got to use it.



One of the two bathrooms.



Towels all over the place.



The upstairs bedroom.



Our kitchen, it did have everything, from a coffee machine to a microwave, plus dishwasher and cutlery for a family.

----------


## chitown

I have been by that building, but not sure what it is. 

Please tell me that if you close to the Thai consulate, you ate at the Big Bowl Thai restaurant or the Rain Forest Cafe!!!




> I have no idea what this building is, it is down near North Rush Street and the Thai consulate, but it is surrounded by skyscrapers.

----------


## chitown

This building is the Marina City - you can buy a 1 bedroom condo for about $350,000. 

On North State Street right??




> ^^I have no idea, nice building though, was quite impressed by this car park, you could push a load of cars over the top with a 2 ton truck

----------


## dirtydog

She weren't going for Thai food in Chicago, she said it was all crap, the rain forest place I saw quite a few times and did want to try it out but didn't get the chance.

----------


## chitown

The Big Bowl ain't really Thai and is pretty tasty. It is a place where you choose your meat and vegetables (as much as you want) and then they stir fry it for you. It has an Indian flavor more than anything. Pretty good. I usually pop in once when i go back home.

----------


## Thetyim

> Why? This ain't issues!!


I really don't know if Kosher Ham exists or not.
You have been online but haven't come up with a link.

I will have to chalk this one up as BullShit

----------


## Gerbil

> This is where I worked.


Browsing sheep porn again?  :bunny3:

----------


## Driventowin

> Originally Posted by Driventowin
> 
> Why? This ain't issues!!
> 
> 
> I really don't know if Kosher Ham exists or not.
> You have been online but haven't come up with a link.
> 
> I will have to chalk this one up as BullShit


First off I wasn't online I just didn't sign out, never have since I joined..No reason..Secondly I told you this ain't Issues.. :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## Driventowin

Clearly you weren't slumming it like you lead on that you would be before you left..Troll.....What happend to your trip south to the warmer weather and Mickey? Did it get nixed by the flight cancellations? Shame to go all that way and not get to go see Mickey.. :Sad:

----------


## johnbkk

> Originally Posted by johnbkk
> 
> Did you have the US flight attendants on your plane from Bangkok? What day did you fly out?
> 
> 
> Do you think I would notice? I have no idea who the fok was serving me or what foking day it was, I mean that is pretty irrelevent shite aint it


You couldn't tell if they were Thai?  Haha, come on.

See, I actually know quite a few of the Bangkok crew for UA  :Smile:   They're all Thai, around 25, generally good looking, nothing like you described.

Since none of them match your description, I was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt that you had a US based crew rather than just making stuff up to be an ass  :Smile:

----------


## Driventowin

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by johnbkk
> ...


John he's made a lot of this up, look at his pre-trip thread and see how many discrepancies are in there? Class 'A' troll he is.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

> Clearly you weren't slumming it like you lead on that you would be before you left


7 nights the hotel bill came to just over 500 dollars, thats a pretty low end price  :Smile: 



> I was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt that you had a US based crew rather than just making stuff up to be an ass


The flight out of Bangkok left around 6am, if you read the Valentine hotel thread you will see I stayed up all night, I slept all the way to Narita, coming back though I was awake and the flight crew from Narita to Bangkok were Thai, Narita to Chicago and back were American crew.

----------


## dirtydog

For some strange reason only known to Americans the Chicago to Narita flight flies out of the domestic terminal, maybe America considers Japan as one of their States?

The domestic terminal for United Airlines.



If you feel inadequate and only have a small penis, what better way is there to boost your ego than a big long car.





Ohare airport does have a smoking area and the public announcements about it are quite often, I had to listen to it a few times as I didn't quite catch it the first couple of times, yes the smoking area was out in the street and you had to be 15 feet away from any doors  :Sad: 

Time to hit the bar, the woman serving asked to see everyones ID before she would serve them, yes even people in their 60's, not sure why as a 60 year old cannot be mistaken for an under 21 as they hobble up to the bar.

----------


## dirtydog

A couple of pictures as we flew over Edmonton.



Yes, that's snow down there.



Here we are waiting for our plane in Narita airport, they have a bar there with a 2 meter by 6 meter glass enclosure,this is the smokers room, it's pretty horrible in there, I think the waiting staff probably get danger money for working there.

----------


## flash

I thought the lighters built into the ashtrays were a good idea in Narita

----------


## hillbilly

Now I'm hungry!  :Smile:

----------

